# sleep study POS



## benaxixon (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi What is the POS for sleep study?  Thank you


----------



## Krzysztof (Dec 10, 2010)

Sleep studies are conducted in a variety of settings, e.g., home, independent lab, outpatient hospital, etc. The POS code must reflect the actual site of service.


----------



## cbooker (Dec 14, 2010)

Could you lead me to the documentation on this.  I am particularly interested in the home sleep studies.  Thanks


----------



## hopepg (Dec 15, 2010)

See pgs 8-9 of the below link:
http://www.trailblazerhealth.com/Pu...eBulletin/TrailBlazerBulletinFebruary2010.pdf


See Trailblazer Health (Medicare) link below:
http://www.trailblazerhealth.com/Tools/LCDs.aspx?DomainID=1

If your POS is home (12) , you have to use codes:
G0398
G0399
G0400

Happy reading!!


----------



## cbooker (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the information.  I read the LCD's.  I am only billing for the reading of these studies and my physician reads them in the outpatient department of the hospital.  I really did not see this addressed as far as the reading of the study.  Should it still be billed as home?


----------

